# Euro tunnel time slot tolerance



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi
Using the euro tunnel at a high volume period 22nd feb

Have a 1330 slot most slots after that are sold out

E tunnel web site says you can have a 2 hour window and then 24 hours to travel using that booking

So what happens after the 2 hours window if the Port is very busy ?

Do you join the throng or get sent away till a certain time ?

Thanks in advance

N


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Never turned up late but have always been put on a earlier train.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you are late I think they will try to put you on the first available train, and you wait in the holding area until that. If you get there early they may offer you an earlier crossing if there is space. I didn't manage to get bumped up yesterday, but a very easy way to get across to France.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> Hi
> 
> So what happens after the 2 hours window if the Port is very busy ?
> 
> ...


I have found ET very flexible. If you do not turn up for your slot then they will call forward a motorhome from the waiting area and so on. When you arrive there should therefore be the likelihood of a place on a not too distant one.

Several times I have been waiting for my slot and at busy times there is a member of staff covering the waiting area. He gets a radio call, offers you the slot and if you take it away you go.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I have only travelled once so far and turned up silly early because I didn't know how quickly I'd cover the 250 miles to the tunnel.

They gave me a slot 2 hours ahead of the travel time


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We once turned up over four hours late, M20 blocked by a crash, and we were put on the next available train - about a one hour wait and no extra to pay although it was a more expensive slot.

They don't want your Motorhome cluttering up the car park and making a night of it - they want you off their property asap.

For a beginners guide to the Eurotunnel Terminal - 



 - Warning : 27 minutes long!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies

The root problem will be all trains are book full all afternoon, so the spaces will be after 2100. This is a long wait from 1530 (1330+ 2 hrs)

Will they bump me to very later or squeeze me in due to other no shows

If the port was quiet I wouldn't be so bothered, but it's a premium day

N


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Do not worry, they will get you on soonest.


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

I would suggest that you travel down earlier if possible, park up near the tunnel and head to the tunnel 2 hours prior to your crossing time. You may even get across earlier and keep your stress level down


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We got caught in heavy traffic at the Dartford Tunnel (it took us 40 mins to get through it, never taken that long before) and turned up 10 minutes late for our booking in time. It was all automated, so they gave us the next train. We have also been ontime and been given the next train, so I think its a case of first come, first served. 

Don't worry, you will get across as you have a booking. Most of it is done automatically via camera's and computers so there is no-one to rant to, but does it matter, your on holiday


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We came back in November at very busy time. Arrived at Calais more than one else hour ahead of time and actually missed our booking due to total congestion in the terminal.. The delay was down to the UK passport checks. When we eventually got through after near two hours in the queue they first told us we would be on a train one hour later so we parked in the line for that and started a brew. Kettle had not even boiled when we got called and put on the next one. 
Their system does work very well!

Alan


----------

